# LUL Morgate station - 2008



## Newage (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi There everbody

Carrying on with the LUL visits from 2008/9 next up was Morgate station, at the time there was major work going on (we had sort of permission) being a member of Subbrit you can sometimes get to see places that are well and truly off limits to most.

We managed to see the site of the Morgate tube disaster that happend in Febuary 1975 (there is still glass on the tunnel floor) and then we had a look at the end of the other dead end running tunnel where the Greathead shield is still embedded in to the tunnel face, the Greathead shield is a circular tunnelling shield which was patented in 1864 and 1868. The so-called Barlow-Greathead shield consisted of an iron cylinder 7 ft 3 in (2.21 m) in diameter fitted with screw jacks which enabled it to be jacked forward. In use, the shield was inched forward as the working face was excavated, while behind it a permanent tunnel lining of cast iron segments was fitted into place.

Along with empty lift shafts and passanger tunnels a good day.

pictures..............

The Dead end tunnel of the morgate tube disaster.







On the other side of the platform and off the end of the deadend of the running tunnel is the Greathead shield.











The above passenger walkway tunnel leads to one of the old empty lift shafts






It would be rude not to climb up the ladder and take a few snaps.






There are also a few posters dotted about on the walls, untoched for years.






All the old foot tunnels and empty lift shafts are now used for air ventilation, at the end of one of the passages is this rather large and very dirty air fan (tis very very big)






Well that will do, thanks for looking and I hope you liked your trip around Morgate tube station.
There are more pictures on my FlickR site so head on over to :-
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157662979715710

All comments are most welcome.

Cheers Newage


----------



## krela (Jan 15, 2016)

Interesting to see a shield in place.


----------



## SlimJim (Jan 15, 2016)

Wow...this is ace!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 15, 2016)

Excellent! Really enjoyed these! Thanks for sharing


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 16, 2016)

What a pleasure logging in this morning to see these pics and reports you have posted of old underground stations. Thank you


----------



## Newage (Jan 16, 2016)

As you can see from the date in the title I'v had to sit on these for a long time.

Thanks for the comments, all taken before I got in to the whole use a tripod and 
Light painting craze, looking back now I wish I had spend more time on my pictures
And less time moochin about.

Newage


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jan 17, 2016)

Newage said:


> ...... all taken before I got in to the whole use a tripod and
> Light painting craze, looking back now I wish I had spend more time on my pictures
> And less time moochin about.
> 
> Newage



How i echo that sentiment !!! These trips really were top-notch and even back then, before society turned into the paranoid version that it is today, i was amazed how we got away with it !! Good ol' Weeeeezy !!!
Good set of phots mate. Picture one shows the view i used to get when driving the local services in and out of here in the eighties and nineties and even now it still makes me shudder to think of Feb 1975 when Dvr Newson? managed to put three coaches of his train into that little space and kill over forty passengers and himself in the process !!! To this day no cause has been attributed !!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 17, 2016)

Amazing posters!Thanks for sharing really enjoyed it.


----------

